# Teclado musical



## Fierros (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola.. me gustaria armarme un teclado musical.. (organo)... pero la quiero conectar al pc.. para que yo por ejemplo poder gravar las notas, que se escuche en el mismo pc, etc..

bueno si alguien tiene algun esquema de como poder armarlo se lo agradecere... porlomenos necesito el esquema masomenos porque quiero empesar a practicar un poco con la programacion en vb.net y ademas saber un poco mas de electronica...

no se si se entiende.. pero bue...

bueno les mando un saludo a todos..

por favor respondar..

cyas


----------



## eLECS (Sep 28, 2006)

No entiendo bien tu pregunta.

¿Necesitas un miniorgano musical?
¿Que tipo de conexion al PC?
¿Grabar que sonido wav o midi?


----------



## eLECS (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola Fierros:  
      Por si acaso te envio este link. 

http://www.electronica2000.com/especiales/mini_organo.htm

     Es el circuito de un miniorgano musical sencillo

     Tal vez te sirva o puedas especificar tu petición.


----------



## Fierros (Sep 28, 2006)

MUhisimas gracias!!!!!!.... ahora.. quisiera poder si es que se puede con el link que me pasastes... si se puede hacer poner un poteniometro para regularle el tono del sonido... osea presionas X tecla suena Z, con el poteniometro regulandolo al maximo (agudo), presionas X tecla suena Y..
no se si se entiende.. yo me manego on incognitas por el lenguaje de programacion....


bueno eso quisiera armarme.. 

ah por ultimo

quisiera saber si se puede conectar a la entrada del paralelo para que salga el sonido no por el mini organo sino por el sistema de audio del pc... 
se podra eso???


MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!


----------

